# Which Laptop among 5 Shortlisting ?!



## matrixx (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello Friends, 

Need urgent advice on which laptop I should finalize among 4.

Purpose - Medical Study.

Requirement - Data transfer via usb, optical drive (must), wi-fi/BT, browsing medical clips/videos on various site, long hours interaction with laptop.

Preferable - Thin, light weight, handy, long battery back up and good screen quality, screen range - ~14" to ~15" 

Optical drive is must for medical CD/DVD read and copy. 

Shortlisted below Lappy. Which one best pick?

(1) Lenovo G5030 ~Rs.24k
Lenovo G50 Laptop | Entry-Level Laptop with DVD Drive | Lenovo US

(2) Dell I 3545 ~Rs.27k
Inspiron 15 3000 Series Laptop Details | Dell India

(3) Asus X551CA ~Rs.25k (No optical drive but card reader & HDMI are plus)
Notebooks & Ultrabooks - X551CA - ASUS

(4) HP 15-p028TX ~Rs.38k (less 5% SBI disc) at Reliance digital. I know its on higher budget than other 4 but looks promising.
*www.hpshopping.in/HP_Pavilion_15-p028tx_Notebook_PC_Laptop

(5)HP 15-r078tu ~ Rs.24k 
HP 15-r078tu Notebook PC


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 20, 2014)

^if you can spend upto 40k, then why not get Lenovo B590/59-409293 Notebook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 1GB Graph) (59-409293) instead. way better CPU than the HP one at 38k

- - - Updated - - -

and if you want a laptop with OS, get a Lenovo G510 or G50 (not the one you mentioned in the link)

Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382826) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8)


----------



## matrixx (Oct 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^if you can spend upto 40k, then why not get Lenovo B590/59-409293 Notebook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 1GB Graph) (59-409293) instead. way better CPU than the HP one at 38k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



thanks. anything in HP ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 20, 2014)

matrixx said:


> thanks. anything in HP ?


All HP ones come with ulv cpus


----------



## matrixx (Oct 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^if you can spend upto 40k, then why not get Lenovo B590/59-409293 Notebook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 1GB Graph) (59-409293) instead. way better CPU than the HP one at 38k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Is it light weight & thin book? 



SaiyanGoku said:


> All HP ones come with* ulv cpus*


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 21, 2014)

matrixx said:


>



you will find two varieties of CPUs - one that ends with U (e.g. 4210U) and the other that ends with M (e.g. 4200M). U is ultra low voltage CPUs used in Ultrabooks and M is mobile / regular ones. First one sacrifices some processing power for saving power / electricity hence smaller bills and the other draws more electricity but is more powerful.
IMHO, for daily usage / office work / watching movies, U is ok. 
if you are interested in latest heavy games / movie encoding or processing, then you should go for M varient.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 22, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> you will find two varieties of CPUs - one that ends with U (e.g. 4210U) and the other that ends with M (e.g. 4200M). U is ultra low voltage CPUs used in Ultrabooks and M is mobile / regular ones. First one sacrifices some processing power for saving power / electricity hence smaller bills and the other draws more electricity but is more powerful.
> IMHO, for daily usage / office work / watching movies, U is ok.
> *if you are interested in latest heavy games / movie encoding or processing, then you should go for M varient*.


 thanks for info.
no, my searching is for education-study purpose only. 
daily 4-5 hours reading, browsing, data transfer on medical tutorial. 
the main requirement is light-thin-carriable laptop with decent screen build and good in data transfer, fast video browsing of medical websites.
this laptop should be companion to my daughter till the completing her medical study of 7 years min.
pl advice option in HP, Dell & Lenovo so that i can gift her as Diwali gift. .. thanks.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 22, 2014)

matrixx said:


> thanks for info.
> no, my searching is for education-study purpose only.
> daily 4-5 hours reading, browsing, data transfer on medical tutorial.
> the main requirement is light-thin-carriable laptop with decent screen build and good in data transfer, fast video browsing of medical websites.
> ...



most welcome. 
as per your requirement, imo you are better off buying an Ultrabook (with a U cpu) having a good screen.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 23, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> most welcome.
> as per your requirement, imo you are better off buying an Ultrabook (with a U cpu) having a good screen.





SaiyanGoku said:


> All HP ones come with ulv cpus


vidhubhushan& SaiyanGoku.
Ok..Pl suggest HP and/or other thin wedge lappy even with ulv. No issue with ulv.



matrixx said:


> my searching is for education-study purpose only.
> daily 4-5 hours reading, browsing, data transfer on medical tutorial.
> the main requirement is light-thin-carriable laptop with decent screen build and good in data transfer, fast video browsing of medical websites.
> this laptop should be companion to my daughter till the completing her medical study of 7 years min.
> pl advice option in HP, Dell & Lenovo so that i can gift her as Diwali gift. .. thanks.



Revisiting my requirement for ready ref.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2014)

^thin laptops (or those "ultrabooks") may not have the DVD drive


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 24, 2014)

matrixx said:


> vidhubhushan& SaiyanGoku.
> Ok..Pl suggest HP and/or other thin wedge lappy even with ulv. No issue with ulv.
> 
> 
> ...



check Dell Inspiron 5447




SaiyanGoku said:


> ^thin laptops (or those "ultrabooks") may not have the DVD drive



for that an external dvd drive/writer can be bought for 1.5k


----------



## matrixx (Nov 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^if you can spend upto 40k, then why not get Lenovo B590/59-409293 Notebook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 1GB Graph) (59-409293) instead. way better CPU than the HP one at 38k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



How is this comparing with above two? I am ok to spend up to 30k.
Lenovo G50-45 Laptop (80E300GYIN) (AMD APU A8- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 15.6 Inches- DOS- 2GB Graphics) @27k on SD. Access Denied
or
Lenovo G5030 - N3540-4GB-500GB-Win 8.1 @26k available at local shop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 1, 2014)

^get the G50 with A8 then


----------



## matrixx (Nov 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^if you can spend upto 40k, then why not get Lenovo B590/59-409293 Notebook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 1GB Graph) (59-409293) instead. way better CPU than the HP one at 38k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





SaiyanGoku said:


> ^get the G50 with A8 then



This Flex 2 15" is also impressive. How it is?Flex 2 (15 inch) Dual-Mode Laptop | Affordable, Thin, & Light 15.6" Multitouch Notebook | Lenovo US


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2014)

matrixx said:


> This Flex 2 15" is also impressive. How it is?Flex 2 (15 inch) Dual-Mode Laptop | Affordable, Thin, & Light 15.6" Multitouch Notebook*| Lenovo US



Check out some reviews of it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> check Dell Inspiron 5447
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I have purchased this Diwali.

All of you may have a look at :---> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/187845-friends-should-i-go-laptop-opinion-required.html , just the thread comment above yours...
Though price is Rs.43k in Flipkart.


----------



## matrixx (Nov 3, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Check out some reviews of it.



Hmm... its average rating  on notebookcheck

also, price tag is out of budget ~42k. I can spend max 35k.



kg11sgbg said:


> That's what I have purchased this Diwali.
> 
> All of you may have a look at :---> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/187845-friends-should-i-go-laptop-opinion-required.html , just the thread comment above yours...
> Though price is Rs.43k in Flipkart.


 well, i overshoot budget while quoting flex. Dell is  good option but out of reach i.e. max budget is 35k.

Guys, my first & foremost essential requirement is lappy should be thin wedge, light & handy-trendy with good screen quality and battery back up as she required to carry notebook from hostel to institute & within campus frequently. Optical drive highly usable as she need to run medical study book cd/dvd & also need to copying it.

Any best fit under 35k (desirable is 30k) in HP(my favorite), Lenovo & Dell would be most preferred. Pl suggest options.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Hmm... its average rating  on notebookcheck
> 
> also, price tag is out of budget ~42k. I can spend max 35k.
> 
> ...



If Intel CPU is not much fascinated,then you may go for this :--->

TOSHIBA
Well within your budget and you get everything.

Or you may seek out this 14" from : *HP*


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> If Intel CPU is not much fascinated,then you may go for this :--->
> 
> TOSHIBA
> Well within your budget and you get everything.
> ...



+1 to toshiba


----------



## matrixx (Nov 3, 2014)

$hadow said:


> +1 to toshiba


But, no idea on ASS for Toshiba specially in small town like Jamnagar.

Also, How is  Lenovo G50-45 AMD A8-4GB-500 GB hdd-15.6"compare to Toshiba & HP-14"? Though its AMD but seems good option at 25k.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2014)

matrixx said:


> But, no idea on ASS for Toshiba specially in small town like Jamnagar.
> 
> Also, How is  Lenovo G50-45 AMD A8-4GB-500 GB hdd-15.6"compare to Toshiba & HP-14"? Though its AMD but seems good option at 25k.


For your or your partner's usage scenario,AMD based Laptops are very good. Even at that price range it has good specs. according to your needs.

You will get ASS for Toshiba at Rajkot,Ahmedabad,Baroda(Vadodara) and Surat, but not Jamnagar.
In that case Rajkot will be the nearest city for you.

I also suggest go for a laptop that has Windows-8/8.1 pre-installed,because eventually you have to load/install an OS,if you buy a DOS based system.

If GNU/Linux (Ubuntu,Fedora,Mint,openSUSE,Mandriva,etc, various distro flavours) is well understood and used by you,then you may go for DOS based system of Laptops.


----------



## matrixx (Nov 3, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> For your or your partner's usage scenario,AMD based Laptops are very good. Even at that price range it has good specs. according to your needs.
> 
> You will get ASS for Toshiba at Rajkot,Ahmedabad,Baroda(Vadodara) and Surat, but not Jamnagar.
> In that case Rajkot will be the nearest city for you.
> ...



Thanks for info. Well, my daughter studying in Ahmedabad only so no prob on ASS part at least.

Truly speaking, Toshiba brand not place in mind against brand like HP, Lenovo & Dell. 

Any thing equivalent to Toshiba ? even with +2/3 k would be suffice.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Thanks for info. Well, my daughter studying in Ahmedabad only so no prob on ASS part at least.
> 
> Truly speaking, Toshiba brand not place in mind against brand like HP, Lenovo & Dell.
> 
> Any thing equivalent to Toshiba ? even with +2/3 k would be suffice.


First of all a big SORRY, Sir.
I thought she was your girlfriend or wife.  You should have mentionedit beforehand.

Well when she is at Ahmedabad,I think she would get a plethora of choices amongst the various notebooks.
Tell her to visit croma store besides Fun Republic near the Iskcon Temple. They sell a good variety of various Laptops & Tablets from HP,ASUS,DELL,LENOVO,etc.
Tell her to visit the store and make a choice. In fact as her Father,you should try to accompany while making a choice and buying  within your prescribed budget.


----------



## matrixx (Nov 3, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> First of all a big SORRY, Sir.
> I thought she was your girlfriend or wife.  You should have mentionedit beforehand.
> 
> Well when she is at Ahmedabad,I think she would get a plethora of choices amongst the various notebooks.
> ...


Correct! I already have had in mind though trying to shortlist at least 4-5 models before visiting Croma near (Ex) Fun Republic as well in Himalaya mall, Gurukul. 

As I understood, better to go above  i-3 intel-3rd gen or A8 AMD processor. Let me educate if any other important figure I must check while visiting shop.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Correct! I already have had in mind though trying to shortlist at least 4-5 models before visiting Croma near (Ex) Fun Republic as well in Himalaya mall, Gurukul.
> 
> As I understood, better to go above  i-3 intel-3rd gen or A8 AMD processor. Let me educate if any other important figure I must check while visiting shop.



According to my opinion,your daughter could be well of with her work in AMD-A8/A10 based APU's for notebooks. That will be within your budget,and your daughter will fulfill her working needs,by buying AMD based notebooks/laptops.
In that respect HP and LENOVO are categorised for such notebook models.
Yeah,Fun Republic has been changed o some other commercial establishment,Forgot that.
Last visited Ahmedabad on the year 2011.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

matrixx said:


> But, no idea on ASS for Toshiba specially in small town like Jamnagar.
> 
> Also, How is  Lenovo G50-45 AMD A8-4GB-500 GB hdd-15.6"compare to Toshiba & HP-14"? Though its AMD but seems good option at 25k.



At a budget friendly price you will always find more options in amd compared to intel


----------



## matrixx (Nov 11, 2014)

Checked in Croma, Rajkot.

Dell inspiron-14-3442-laptop looks fit to requirement. Its thin, light & good build quality. How it is?

I'm bitting my nails now as today is Snapdeal Savings Day. Any other model I should check? Confused & Tempted lot to order today. Pl help, friends.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Checked in Croma, Rajkot.
> 
> Dell inspiron-14-3442-laptop looks fit to requirement. Its thin, light & good build quality. How it is?
> 
> I'm bitting my nails now as today is Snapdeal Savings Day. Any other model I should check? Confused & Tempted lot to order today. Pl help, friends.


Did you purchase it for your daughter,Sir?
Well,AFAIK, for DELL Inspiron buy with eyes closed. Its based on Intel core-i3(4th Gen.),which is quite decent and will fulfill your daughter's needs.
Don't go by screen touch models,not only will that save some money but screen touch models will be ergonomically weaker/backwards. For touch screen usage scenario always go in for Tablets.


----------



## matrixx (Nov 26, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Did you purchase it for your daughter,Sir?
> Well,AFAIK, for DELL Inspiron buy with eyes closed. Its based on Intel core-i3(4th Gen.),which is quite decent and will fulfill your daughter's needs.
> Don't go by screen touch models,not only will that save some money but screen touch models will be ergonomically weaker/backwards. For touch screen usage scenario always go in for Tablets.



Not yet dear. I could shortlisted only Apple MacBook Air & this Dell Inspiron 3442 model. Thinking to go for i5-4th gen would be more futuristic choice. MacBook having no optical drive crossed my finger.

Searching in HP and Lenovo...(G50/Z50 is good but not portable)... any other?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 26, 2014)

^ sir, why are you this much confused?

A 2.5 kg laptop isn't heavy. Middle and high school students carry more than that to school/tuition/coaching daily.
lenovo G50/Z50/B590 would suit your budget and your daughter's requirements. A big no to macbook/macbook air. Way underpowered considering the price.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ sir, why are you this much confused?
> 
> A 2.5 kg laptop isn't heavy. Middle and high school students carry more than that to school/tuition/coaching daily.
> lenovo G50/Z50/B590 would suit your budget and your daughter's requirements. A big no to macbook/macbook air. Way underpowered considering the price.


+1,to this wise comment.
In fact,without undermining Apple Macbook Air, I think what [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],said is fully logical.Apple Macbook Air,is obviously used for portability,but at the same time it's more or less an entertainment and browsing device catering to a niche group of customers.But DELL,HP,LENOVO,ASUS,ACER,etc. full fledged laptops ,less in price will easily fulfill your daughter's needs.
It's upto your daughter's and your choice + decision,Sir.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 27, 2014)

Take her to the nearest store and let her see what see want.


----------

